
Show HN: Giving away control of my life to my instagram followers - sidyapa
https://www.instagram.com/stories/fullofsid/
======
sidyapa
I got this crazy idea of people voting on Instagram on what I should do and do
whatever is voted the most.

First thing I put out was whether I should quit my job and pursue my ideas
full time or stay at my job and pursue my ideas in the free time. 52% voted
the former and I quit my job.

This is a fun experiment I am doing, please participate if you can

------
motyar
What tool you use to create these stories?

